# Help! I'm indecisive! New camera and lens combo



## aquaticson (Feb 17, 2012)

So it's time to take the leap. My 550d has served its time and it's time to move on to bigger better things. I've decided to go with the 5d mkii (or iii if the price point is the same) but I'm having trouble deciding what lens I want with it. I primarily do video work and I need something wide angle as much as I need something fast so I am torn between the 16-35 f2.8L and the 35 F1.4L. I often find myself shooting in low light conditions with available light so f1.4 would be great however I just as much shoot in tight spaces or find myself needing a wider lens than my 24-70. What do u all think?


----------



## daarksun (Mar 2, 2012)

It a great decision to have.  with the 5D the 24-70 is probably your best bet.  The 16-85 is a nice second choice.   The 85mm is awesome but limited. Sounds like you need a zoom first. The 24-70 is an awesome lens with the 5D.  That's my 2-cents.  Great purchase on the 5D.


----------



## thedigitalpro (Mar 8, 2012)

Interesting one. I have both lenses and kind of use them as required. In wedding event photography I use the 35 f1.4 for typically doing formal groups, however, the 16-35 is my landscape lens. I just returned from NZ/Cook Islands and I would say 90% of my photos were taken on the 16-35. I left the 35 at home. I am more than happy with my photographs. Feel free to ask any questions if required...


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 8, 2012)

The 17-40mm F4 L, is a very good lens, and it's almost half the price of the 16-35mm.  Sure, it's only F4, but the 5D cameras are so good at high ISO, that extra stop may not be missed.



> I've decided to go with the 5d mkii (or iii if the price point is the same)


The current price for the MKII is $2199, the price for the mkIII is $3499.


----------

